# help decide on the future daddy of my foal, MANY PICS!



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

Okay.. so I am arranging an in-utero foal and am stuck on deciding between a few stallions. I am breeding for an all round horse, specializing in halter and huntseat. I want the stallion to have excellent conformation, good head, etc. All these guys have great temperaments and great movement. So here we go....

*Only In The Moonlite *
2004 Dark Brown AQHA Stallion 15.1hh
Sired By: Invitation Only Out of: Zippo By Moonlite
Homogeneous for the black gene.
Mother and Father are hall of fame quarter horses.
» 2007 Congress Champion GMC 3 year-old Open Class «
» 2006 Congress Champion 2 Year Old Masters Class «
» 2X NSBA Champion « 
NSBA HALL OF FAME 




















*Sophistication Only *
2003 Chestnut AQHA Stallion 15.3hh
Sired By: Invitation Only Out of: Sophistichip
In the first three generations of his pedigree he has 4 NSBA hall of fame stallions
Reserve Congress Champion



















*The Only Escape* 
2002 16.3H Brown AQHA Stallion
Sire: Invitation Only Dam: Escapest (TB)
Homozygous for the dominant, black hair-pigment.
World Champion and Congress Champion
*



















**Iron Age*
2002 17H Brown AQHA Stallion
Sire: Natural Iron Dam: Indian Skye
Homozygous for the black gene
 *2009 Southern Belle- Breeders Maturity Hunter Under Saddle Reserve Champion
2009* *Tom Powers - Maturity Hunter Under Saddle Futurity Reserve Champion
** 2007 NSBA World Champion- 2 Year Old Hunter Under Saddle*
*2007 NSBA Reserve World Champion- 2 Year Old Limited HUS Futurity*
*2007 Tom Powers -2 Year Old Hunter Under Saddle Open Futurity Champion*
*2007 Southern Belle Invitational -2 Year Old Hunter Under Saddle Open Futurity Champion*
*ROM Performance* 



















*Chocolua*
1994 16.2H Bay AQHA Stallion
Sire: Zips Chocolate Chip Dam: Koa Lua Royale (TB)
Two Time Reserve World Champion
Two Time Congress Champion
Superior Hunter Under Saddle
1998 Top Ten in Nation









​


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

By looks only, I like The Only Escape


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm going to have to go with Chocolua, as they are emphasizing his get instead of just him. I'm not digging Sophistication Only.


----------



## VelvetsAB (Aug 11, 2010)

_I dont know much about western horses, but I like Iron Age. He looks more Hunter type then the others. The Only Escape as well._


----------



## AztecBaby (Mar 19, 2009)

I like Iron Age the most  very nice.


----------



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

i wish i could could put the only escape's head on iron ages body. :lol:
I'm definitely between those two as of right now though. 
I really really like chocolua, however i plan on having another foal breed in 6 years to zips chocolate chip himself... that is if all goes well. lol


----------



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

I realized I never posted the mommy to be! 
Her name is Finders Keep Hers, out Dreamfinder. 

<a href="http://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x429/rachaelllutz/?action=view&current=Finders-Keep-Her.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x429/rachaelllutz/Finders-Keep-Her.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

This is her 2009 colt at the ApHC world show. Adorable right??

<a href="http://s1181.photobucket.com/albums/x429/rachaelllutz/?action=view&current=BuddyA.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1181.photobucket.com/albums/x429/rachaelllutz/BuddyA.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

oh no!!! they didn't work. shoot.

so here's try #2

Finders Keep Hers










and her 2009 foal


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She's very nice.


----------



## GuitarChump (Sep 8, 2010)

I like iron age
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LTDEditionRanch (Oct 17, 2010)

I personally like The Only Escape then Iron Age, especially if you are wanting a HUS prospect. They are both tall and leggy.


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

I like the first stallion and the last stallion in the OP the most
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

I like Iron Age........he is built more level than the rest.....and I don't like horses that are built down hill.

Super Nova


----------



## NittanyEquestrian (Mar 3, 2009)

Just out of curiosity why are you breeding an appy to a QH? Can they be fully registered? I don't know much about the stock horse breeding but that seems a little silly to me. Can't really see the mare but she looks ok. Her colt is a little weak through the back but averagely conformed and he's young. He might come together once he's older. As far as the studs I too like Escaoe and Iron but i would need more pictures and performance records for each of them as well as the mare to give you a more informed choice.


----------



## rraylutz210 (Jun 24, 2010)

So I have narrowed it down to The only escape, who was my favorite all along, iron age, and chocolua. 

Here are links to each stallions page, list of accomplishments, videos, all that. 

The Only Escape
Hidden Lake Farm Presents The Only Escape

Iron Age
Iron Age- AQHA Stallion - NSBA World Champion

Chocolua
Chocolua 1994 AQHA Stallion

The mare owner unfortuantly decided to back out, she does not want her mare bred to anyone but her stallion. :sad:
So I am in search of a new girl. Help if you like 
Criteria: 
Dreamfinder Daughter
Shown at least at breed shows
Good Conformation
Good Temperment/Personality
Good Health

*"Just out of curiosity why are you breeding an appy to a QH? Can they be fully registered?**"

*The resulting foal can absolutely be registered! As with most breed associations their are acceptable out-crosses. i.e. AQHA allows thoroughbred and paint out-crossing, as long as the white markings are deemed acceptable (no white behind ears/down neck, white does not rise above knees.. i think the knees if correct, maybe the shoulder?) Anyway.. A quarter horse is an acceptable out-cross for an appaloosa as is Thoroughbred. I am most interested in a appy/QH cross because I LOVE the conformation and movement of quarter horses, and I also love the personality and color of the appaloosa. So it is the perfect mix for me. Most appaloosas are not 100% foundation, almost all that you see at Appy Worlds are QH out-crosses.


​


----------



## Strange (Jan 11, 2009)

I also like Iron Age.


----------

